# i need six more inputs at...



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would like to get 6 more members to enter what 5 handguns they would want for a collection
the thread at:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15826


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

OK - you've piqued my curiosity, so I have to ask -- why six more?

PhilR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah!..what he said!:mrgreen:


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well just my 2cents but, any glock is a must sig P250 and a HK p2000sk and of course you must have a 1911 of some kinds.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Done...:smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Yeah!..what he said!:mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the reason i wanted 6 more inputs is because i needed a total of 100 entries to have a mathematical statistical basis of plus/minus 10%

With 10% error then it would be a valid independent statistical poll for the question.
As of now I need 3 more voters with their fab 5


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

hideit said:


> the reason i wanted 6 more inputs is because i needed a total of 100 entries to have a mathematical statistical basis of plus/minus 10%
> 
> With 10% error then it would be a valid independent statistical poll for the question.


Huh... ?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My 2 cents has been added. 

Gonna publish the results? I'd be interested...


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

hideit said:


> the reason i wanted 6 more inputs is because i needed a total of 100 entries to have a mathematical statistical basis of plus/minus 10%
> 
> With 10% error then it would be a valid independent statistical poll for the question.
> As of now I need 3 more voters with their fab 5


A classic rocket scientist at work!!!:anim_lol:


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

G23,g26,g19,1911,s&w M&p 40


----------

